# Its pea time



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ok Im gonna do up 20 lbs of shelled peas today.Any neat recipes?Just gonna blanche and freeze.Onions?Garlic?jalapenos?What ya got for me?:hungry:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

We use them for bear baiting as well. Polar Bears only though and it is just a game of challenge.

You basically cut a hole in the ice to make it easier for them hunt seals. You then sprinkle peas around the hole. The bear will walk up to the hole and wait for a seal to come up for air. At some point the bear will get discouraged and will look at the peas as food.

When the bear goes to take a pea you kick him in the ice hole.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Dry them out and use them in a pea shooter. 

Do they even still sell the long straws for a pea shooter anymore? 

When I was a kid hunting wooly mammoths and ran out of the factory peas, I would switch over to corn kernels. They had a neat curve to the trajectory when you blew them out of the straw.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

20 lbs!!!!!! Holy Cow!!!

Did you shell them all yourself? Growing up we used a piece of plywood with molding around 3 sides. We would shuck a bunch of pods onto the plywood and then just tipped it up and roll the (clean) peas in a bucket. kinda cool

When I flew the coop I lived around tens of thousands of acres of vegetable farming. The growing season was long enough to have early peas and then a second crop after that, say lima beans or green beans. My buddies worked at the canning plants and would get us 5 gallon buckets of freshly blanched peas (or any other kind of vegetable you could think of) off the assembly line right before the veggies went into the cans.

We'd get a 5-gallon bucket of peas and carrots, or mixed vegetables and all we had to do was put them in freezer bags, 40 pints worth. 


Ever try ******* guacamole? Use peas, not avacados.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> 20 lbs!!!!!! Holy Cow!!!
> 
> Did you shell them all yourself? Growing up we used a piece of plywood with molding around 3 sides. We would shuck a bunch of pods onto the plywood and then just tipped it up and roll the (clean) peas in a bucket.
> 
> ...


Shucked half of them(my garden)Got the rest from a stand by my house(pre shucked:smileRed neck guacamole,sounds good.

Thanks Skinner, I will save a few for the polar bears:mrgreen:And Critter my wife took my peashooter away,said I was going to put someones eye out-O,-


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Peas, new potatoes, cream or cream plus milk, perhaps a bit of onion and/or garlic and some salt and pepper... not much better than that.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

20 lbs -2lbs eaten =27 pint bags in the freezer I will never shell my own again


----------

